# USMC Brethren



## Scotty32 (Feb 7, 2009)

My roommate's brother is about to be fresh out of Basic. He was asking if I had any ideas on what would be a good gift. Not really sure for a marine, just know what to get army grads. Thought about a Ka-bar, but I think that they give him one anyway or maybe not. 
 Have any ideas, let me know.


----------

